# Well liked around here



## slabracing (Feb 15, 2006)

http://www.wausaudailyherald.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060215/WDH0101/602150616/1581
Lots of locals really thouhgt highly of him.
Really too bad.
I'll post more if I hear more info.


----------

